# Types of Veneer



## Matt Gadd (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi all, 

First of all, I would like to say thank you to everyone who responded to my last post; it helped me a lot. I would like to ask you now the following, which veneer in your opinion would be best to use for the basketball backboard if the main compartment is made out of Italian Poplar Bendy Plywood? 

I have also included the digitally enhanced sketches of my design so you can see where I am coming from. 

By the way, this is for an art/woodworking project for school. 

Thanks, 

Matt.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.veneersupplies.com/categories/Specialty__Veneer/Veneer__Edge__Banding/


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The most common veneers here are red and white oak, maple, and black walnut. I'm not sure what would be common where you are. Common usually means cheaper. There are lots of exotic species from specialty stores that I would have to order from online.

If you want it to look similar, at least in colour, then a maple, birch, or white oak. Sometimes you are better off not to try and match colour because they don't always go together. Just for an example, there are about 30 different shades of white for the melamine on particle board. When you put 2 different ones side by side you can tell that they don't match and it looks out of place. In that type situation you would be better off to go with something darker that provides contrast instead.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The lid on your project does not have to be made from the bending plywood and could be solid wood. Now for the accrual question of what veneer to use. If I understand you correctly you want to make the inside of the lid to the trashcan look like a basketball goal so that would be a marquetry project in itself and require several different woods to make the veneer piece for the inside of the lid. Selection for the veneers should include compatible thicknesses so there is not extra work after assembling the marquetry panel. 

Will this be part of the manufacturing process requiring the additional equipment to make the marquetry or will the marquetry panels be purchased ready made and installed during manufacturing?

If you will be making the panels then select moderately priced veneers (usually cheap bargain veneer will cost you more in the long run from additional waste and extra processing required to make it usable) and as Charles points out try to use locally available veneer when possible. You will need contrasting colors so you may need to buy from outside sources to get the colors needed, again stay away from bargain veneers. You might also need some backer veneer depending on how you decide to make the panel and if you decide to make the panels.


----------

